# Trades upcoming



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I can't believe there's so much doom and gloom surrounding this team when it's so obvious that huge changes are on the horizon. Now's the time that these boards should come alive with possibilities, not mope in ignorant impatience.

What people have forgotten is that Zo was a flexible trade asset to be packaged in a buyout. What's the follow up trade? Hard to say but I'd assume that it will come soon after the buyout becomes official as buying him out before a deal is in place seems foolhardy. 

Eric Williams was acquired as a reasonably priced veteran that teams will not shy away from in any trade. Aaron and Lammond are pretty much the same. Expect at least one of them to be gone before the deadline. 

Jalen could be staying put but you never know what Babcock can find for him right now. I'd think that Jalen and E-will would be pretty valuable to Minnesota right now, definitely worth Spree and Johnson as expiring contracts (and perhaps Ebi?). However, what's the point in dropping salary if you can't get below the cap?

Marshall, despite falling off in comparison to last season, is great trade bait. I don't really think that he's headed to Miami but you never know. I don't think any of us expect him to be with the team, come the season's end. The only way we should keep him is if we can get significantly below the cap this offseason. 

Can Babcock get us below the cap far enough to compensate for the loss of Jalen? It seems unlikely but you never know. 

Could we go for a full youth movement to surround Bosh? I certainly wouldn't mind...

Rafer, Deron Williams, Mo Pete, Dorell Wright, Bonner, Ebi, Sow, Splitter, Bosh, Araujo, AW, a second rounder, and a free agent or two.

A little improbable I know, and it would leave us with the youngest team in the league. However, another good lotto pick next year would serve us well in our quest for the championship. 

What do you see happening? When will Babcock time the mass expiration of contracts? Or will he decide to continue on with a high payroll team?

Buck up, it's still an exciting time to be a Raptor fan.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

*thanks*

Wow! What a breath of fresh air. It's about time and I agree totally with you.

I would LOVE for this trade business to be over, I can't wait to watch a group of young, hungry, basketball players go at it every night.

Anyways.

Thanks Sky...

-lata


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Wow! What a breath of fresh air. It's about time and I agree totally with you.


same here i aint anxious about trades or anything am jus tryin to enjoy the basketball cos wen the seasons ova ima been regrettin *****in ova everythin durin the season and not enjoyin it. whateva happens, happens man!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll only disagree with the Deron Williams bit.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Im so sick of these rumors and speculation to, so the end of it will be great and probably really good for the players who are left when its over. Every guy in the room probably thinks he might be traded, so no wonder they cant focus

as for the rumors, the more the better right now, the more they talk about Zo going to Mia, the more they talk about Malone going to the Spurs, the better for us, Babs need to play his hand right and he should be able to get somthing out of this....im pesimistic that well get someone like Dorreyl Wright but you never know, another mid 1st pick maybe Houstons somthing like that would be great, and a veteran big man who can help Hoffa...somone like Alonzo Mourning, oh wait....:sigh: ....well someone that will actually show up, but that would really help

....just read in the Mia thread that a trade of E Will for Wesley Person and Malik Allen would alson follow the Zo signing....hope thats not true, or at least hope thats not the deal


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Forget cap-space. The foregone prospects/picks/future cost of creating maxable cap-space is not worth the gain.

Rebuild in the draft and development before looking to tie up the books with free agents. We need to re-invest in ourselves: acquire picks and prospects, even if that means taking longer contracts. The picks and prospects gained in the next couple/few years will be paying dividends as cap opens naturally. 

We need as many seeds to plant as possible.

Feb.24th is the day the New Era comes out of Beta.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I have the worst feeling possible that babcock will not do a thing


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope babcock can send everyone out of the raptors except

bosh
alvin
mo pete
alston
bonner
rose

btw...does anyone think Aaron Will looks like the white version of Antonio davis?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> btw...does anyone think Aaron Will looks like the white version of Antonio davis?


Since when is Aaron white?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I really dont think Dorell Wright will be included in any trade soon, Riley is very high on Dorell Wright.

Maybe a second rounder,Malik,and Person for Eric Williams could happen.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I really dont think Dorell Wright will be included in any trade soon, Riley is very high on Dorell Wright.
> 
> Maybe a second rounder,Malik,and Person for Eric Williams could happen.


for once and for all, the dorrell wright issue for a raptor player not named bosh is just a pipe dream. 

and the last thing the raps need to do is add more players through trades. the team is already stacked as it is, resulting in players having to whine and sulk about lack of pt.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> I hope babcock can send everyone out of the raptors except
> 
> bosh
> ...


Wow... I have never agreed with a post more in my life.

Well I probably have, but you get the jist of it.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i'm having serious doubts that there's a thanks deal with miami

...grrr


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There are just too many players on this team who are use to playing and not sitting on the bench. We have about 11 players who can or have played minutes consistantly throughout their career, and now they are being put on the bench. For example, Eric Williams has been a solid role player his whole career. Where do you fit him in when Jalen is playing so well? It's tough for both the coach, and the GM. It's understandable that Eric Williams is angry but what is there to do? Benching these players is obviously going to effect the morale of the team. We have to start getting rid of some of these guys, because Sam's idea of limiting his bench is just going to bring the team chemistry lower than it already is.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> I hope babcock can send everyone out of the raptors except
> 
> bosh
> ...


Why would you want to keep Alvin? His knees are done. What about Hoffa? The guy who's supposed to be our center, you don't want him?


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

THREE TRADES That will protect our future!!

TRADE #1

Toronto trades: 
SF Eric Williams 
C Loren Woods

Toronto receives: 
PG Moochie Norris
SF Trevor Ariza 
PG Jamison Brewer

New York trades: 
PG Moochie Norris 
SF Trevor Ariza
PG Jamison Brewer

New York receives: 
SF Eric Williams 
C Loren Woods 



TRADE #2

Toronto trades: 
PF Donyell Marshall
2006 1st (Denver) 

Toronto receives: 
SG Dorell Wright 
C Wang Zhizhi 
SG Wesley Person 
PF Malik Allen . 

Miami trades: 
SG Dorell Wright 
C Wang Zhizhi 
SG Wesley Person 
PF Malik Allen 

Miami receives: 
PF Donyell Marshall 


TRADE #3

Toronto trades: 
PG Milt Palacio 
SG Jalen Rose 
PG Rafer Alston 

Toronto receives: 
SG Latrell Sprewell 
C Ervin Johnson 
Ndudi Ebi 


Minnesota trades: 
SG Latrell Sprewell 
C Ervin Johnson 
Ndudi Ebi 

Minnesota receives: 
PG Milt Palacio 
SG Jalen Rose 
PG Rafer Alston 

NEW LINE-UP

PG-Moochie Norris/Jamison Brewer
SG-Mo-Pete/SG Wesley Person/SG Dorell Wright /SG Sprewell 
SF-Sprewell /Ndudi Ebi /Trevor Ariza/
PF-Chris Bosh/Malik Allen/Bonner/Sow 
C-Ervin Johnson/Hoffa/Sow/Wang Zhizhi 

We have to do some waving cause we wont have enough room on our roster but we just wavie the expiring contracts and sit Sprewell the remaineder of the season.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

The trades sound good and make sense but the only problems are that NY is not going to trade Ariza, Mia is not going to trade Wright, and were not going to trade Alston


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> THREE TRADES That will protect our future!!
> 
> TRADE #1
> ...


I like trade #1 and #2, but certainly not #3. I wouldn't give up on Rafer this fast, i know he has problems with the coach and all but still hes our future PG thats why we signed him to his 1st big contract.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

are dorell wright and Trevor Ariza really that good..i havent seen either of them play much this season....and what makes them that good...cuz in those trades we are giving up on lot..and it seems all just for potential....which seeing our track record...has not panned out very well...


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

ariza is good for a second round pick. wright has been very successful thusfar (in generating love for a guy who can't get off the IL)


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Since when is Aaron white?


I always considered him white but then I looked at his pictures.










I am pretty sure he is mixed, but definitly lighter than darker.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> The trades sound good and make sense but the only problems are that NY is not going to trade Ariza, Mia is not going to trade Wright, and were not going to trade Alston


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There is no way New York is giving up Ariza for Eric Williams.
No way.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And no way is our starting point guard going to be Moochie Norris.

The first two trades are fantasy, the third trade is suicide.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

idea with cleveland--

Eric Williams for Luke Jackson and Scott Williams

the cavs get back a guy they liked and wanted to keep. ewill would start for them at the 3. scott is getting garbage minutes, jackson's out.

toronto gets a guy who went into the draft well liked in jackson while maintaining the level of williamses for the remainder of the season


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Clarence Weatherspoon (1 yr left)
2005 1st (~20th)

for 

Marshall (0 left)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> idea with cleveland--
> 
> Eric Williams for Luke Jackson and Scott Williams
> ...


not a bad idea but I don't see it happening. the cavs need a young 2/3 that can shoot from distance and should want to hang onto Luke for the future. Williams' outside shooting and ability to finish above the rim isn't good enough for Lebron. I'd do the trade of course.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Can we trade Eric back the the Nets? or is that against the rules? They do have a trade exception to use though it's significantly larger than just Eric.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Can we trade Eric back the the Nets? or is that against the rules? They do have a trade exception to use though it's significantly larger than just Eric.


I'm pretty sure we can... don't see why not. But for who/what? I'd love to squeeze another draft pick out of them (they still have two left) but I'm not sure they'd be so willing considering their lack of depth.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we can... don't see why not. But for who/what? I'd love to squeeze another draft pick out of them (they still have two left) but I'm not sure they'd be so willing considering their lack of depth.


they have the clipper (protected pick) and their own right? they aren't going to give them up. The most they can give up is their trade exception IMO. 

Ewill
Murray
and filler

for their trade exception.

salary dump.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> they have the clipper (protected pick) and their own right? they aren't going to give them up. The most they can give up is their trade exception IMO.
> ...


That still doesn't do much... what about a 2nd coming our way too? I wouldn't do it if it's solely a salary dump. Both of those players are still serviceable.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That still doesn't do much... what about a 2nd coming our way too? I wouldn't do it if it's solely a salary dump. Both of those players are still serviceable.


yeah, especially with both contracts expiring after next season. still, with that and a Jalen dump (through Minnesota) our salary would be under controll for Babcock.

and there is some incentive to make New Jersey better in the short term.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> and there is some incentive to make New Jersey better in the short term.


This is true... but they will probably be better than us and have a good shot at the playoffs anyway, they don't really need our help.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by SkywalkerAC!
> Can we trade Eric back the the Nets? or is that against the rules? They do have a trade exception to use though it's significantly larger than just Eric.


A team cannot reacquire a player they traded away during that season (a season being July 1 - June 30) unless the player has been waived.

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#84


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

With each week or even day passing us by... i dont see babcock making a move.... :no:


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

when did you hear about the Vince deal, i dont think anyone really heard anything until about 3 or 4 hrs before it was official...if that
but ya it is frustrating and hopefully hell make his moves at the break when he can get some face to face meetings with other gms


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Relax. The buzz early was that Babs wanted the Moon for Yell. If someone bit, he got the moon. As the deadline nears, he'll have his pick of offers for a bunch of guys. We don't hear about a lot of stuff. Chad Ford broke the VC deal the same day it went down. 

Just because you don't hear anything now, it does not mean nothing is happenning.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true... but they will probably be better than us and have a good shot at the playoffs anyway, they don't really need our help.


They'll need some help if they're going to edge out Philly.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

So nice to have some tradeable assets for once, ones that we don't even need at that.

I'm hopeful that Babcock at least got Miami's first rounder next season in a Zo+ deal. It's a little optimistic but it's not like Miami can't afford to give it up. So many young players seems a little silly but that's what I've been praying for. 

1st rounder (and cash) for our second 2nd rounder for Zo.

Jalen and A-train for Spree and Johnson

Murray, E-will, and filler for NJ's trade exception.

Let Donyell expire.

Anyone want to figure out how much we'd be under the cap?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another team we could look to trade with is Boston. Jiri Welsch is probably up for grabs couldn't demand too much. I don't know who they'd be interested in though, as they're pretty strong at each position. 

Expect to see Babcock line up expiring contracts, though not necessarily for this year. I think he'd like to get below the cap to grab at least one desired player and grow the team from there (ie through the draft). 

A guy like Stro Swift isn't so unrealistic if we can clear about 8 mill under the cap.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> So nice to have some tradeable assets for once, ones that we don't even need at that.
> 
> I'm hopeful that Babcock at least got Miami's first rounder next season in a Zo+ deal. It's a little optimistic but it's not like Miami can't afford to give it up. So many young players seems a little silly but that's what I've been praying for.
> ...


Don't forget to pro rate Zo's contract and discount accordingly.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

OMG this is gettin worryin if he (babcock) doesnt trade at all am gonna go crazy we have a greta oppurtunity to do sum trading here and maybe salvage the season or atleast set it up for next year. marshalls stock aint gonna be as high as it was this summer cos of limited pt but he is still a very good playa! MAKE SUM TRADES BABCOCK!


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont think is crucial that everyone goes, i really believe that just getting past the deadline and putting an end to all the rumors, the players will start performing more as a team knowing that they are going to be here for at least the rest of the year

the only person i think will be traded is Marshall
but hopefully im wrong, there are rumours today that Minny is shopping Spree, but they are also saying that Minny is going for an expiring contract, which really doesnt make sense to me because even without Spree contract next year they are still over the cap.....do they get a huge trade exception or somthing next year that i dont know about?
anyways, if they dont, trading for a guy like Rose would make sense to me, because they wont be able to get any FA anyways, and Rose will really help that team, through in Marshall and/or E Will and that really improves their team....i was throwing a three way between MInny/TO/NY before which i still makes sense for each team, but i guess its to big to be realistic


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

The only way we get cap space is if we trade Rose for Spree, who is expiring, and keep Marshall and let him expire.

Maybe, then we could look at FAs. Still questionable...

Unless we can get something really good for Marshall, we should keep him and benefit from his expiring contact. The 'Spoon deal would be great, but I don't see anyone offering a first for Donny...

But if we can trade for expiring contracts and picks/prospects, it would be a good thing. Too many veterans on the roster for a peaceful locker room.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

could this happen...picks might make it work....Orl would have great D with Christie and Williams, but it would put a lot of pressure on Francis but i think he likes that


Orlando trades: SG DeShawn Stevenson (4.1 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (1.1 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.1 minutes) 
Orlando receives: C Loren Woods (4.3 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SF Eric Williams (8.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 26.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +7.6 ppg, +6.2 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 

Toronto trades: C Loren Woods (4.3 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SF Eric Williams (8.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 26.9 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SG DeShawn Stevenson (4.1 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (1.1 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.6 ppg, -6.2 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

for the picks im still not sure who this trade benefits more, i know stevenson is a good prospect, but he is not playing and E Will would be great for a playoff run
so maybe TO adds a 2nd, or trade our Den 06 pick for their 05 pick
somthing like that


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> could this happen...picks might make it work....Orl would have great D with Christie and Williams, but it would put a lot of pressure on Francis but i think he likes that
> 
> 
> ...


:dead:


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

is that good or a bad sign?....you dont like the trade or you dont think its realistic?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> is that good or a bad sign?....you dont like the trade or you dont think its realistic?


don't think it would improve our team, especially if the raps has to send any pick(s) their way.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

really....i was at the Philly game and one thing this team could really use is more athletic players and i would put Stevenson in that category...as for the picks i would rather have mid range pick this year then a mid range pick in 06, especially if we are building around Bosh, and we want to move up in the draft in 06 you could easily package Stevenson and a pick for a higher pick the same way you would the 2 picks


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> really....i was at the Philly game and one thing this team could really use is more athletic players and i would put Stevenson in that category...as for the picks i would rather have mid range pick this year then a mid range pick in 06, especially if we are building around Bosh, and we want to move up in the draft in 06 you could easily package Stevenson and a pick for a higher pick the same way you would the 2 picks


good point. guess i'm just not a fan of stevenson and would much rather have woods than declerq as a 3rd string C.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

heres another one...they mentioned Philly on Foxsportsnet so i thought i would see waht i could look like

Philadelphia trades: SF Kedrick Brown (1.5 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
SF Aaron McKie (1.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 13.4 minutes) 
Glenn Robinson (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Philadelphia receives: PG Milt Palacio (5.3 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 3.6 apg in 19.2 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.9 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (16.7 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.2 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +29.2 ppg, +7.4 rpg, and +5.0 apg. 

Toronto trades: PG Milt Palacio (5.3 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 3.6 apg in 19.2 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.9 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (16.7 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.2 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SF Kedrick Brown (1.5 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
SF Aaron McKie (1.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 13.4 minutes) 
Glenn Robinson (No games yet played in 2004/05) 

The Mckie Contract sucks, and im not sure how servicble he is, but we do get another athletic guy in Brown which i love, and lets face it, its a big salary dump with Rose


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I'm hopeful that Babcock at least got Miami's first rounder next season in a Zo+ deal. It's a little optimistic but it's not like Miami can't afford to give it up. So many young players seems a little silly but that's what I've been praying for.


Miami already traded their 1st rounder in the Shaq trade.

I wouldn't mind seeing the team completely blown up. The only current players that could really be useful a few years down the road are Bosh, MoPete, Bonner, and Araujo, and I wouldn't even mind if Bonner and Araujo were included in deals to move our less desireables.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> I wouldn't mind seeing the team completely blown up. The only current players that could really be useful a few years down the road are Bosh, MoPete, Bonner, and Araujo, and I wouldn't even mind if Bonner and Araujo were included in deals to move our less desireables.


I would aslo like this team to be blown up but Raps must hold on to Bonner he just the type of player the Raps need a shooter who plays hard every night. Players I would like the Raps to hold on to include: Mo-pete, Bosh, Alston(for now), Sow, Hoffa(for now). I wouldnt even mind holding on to Rose if we can surround the right kind of young prospects around Rose I think he would be an excellent veteran leader for this team.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> heres another one...they mentioned Philly on Foxsportsnet so i thought i would see waht i could look like
> 
> Philadelphia trades: SF Kedrick Brown (1.5 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 7.3 minutes)
> ...


This is a bad trade for the raps We give up way too much and recieve pretty much nothing. We lose a lot of scoring and who's now going to run the point when Alstons on the bench?? Sure cap space is good but at what costs??


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont know why they have Mckie listed as a SF....because i thought he was a 2 capable of playing the point


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

keep milt.
hes playing well defensively and shooting is not bad.

well we should take a pg with on of the picks but if alston is cool till the end of the season then maybe a pg in rnd 2 damon's cuz

as of now I would go

pick a green
b warrick
c stodamire


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think Zo is officially signing with Miami tomorrow so there's the possibility that a trade announcement will follow suit. I gotta believe that Babcock had some leverage in this deal, as he paid big money so that Zo could sign with a contender. I presume that's why Babcock was so civil with Zo and Peddie said he knew what they were doing with Zo. I will be pretty disappointed if Babcock let himself be taken up the butt on this one. At least get some cash out of it.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I think Zo is officially signing with Miami tomorrow so there's the possibility that a trade announcement will follow suit.


Tomorrow could be the day we've all been waiting for.. if Zo signs with mami we will soon find out whether or not babs pulled a deal with them. I have a feelin something will be going down tomorrow. PS: Zo was at the Mami game this weekend.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

How come we didn't fine ZO for not reporting to Toronto? Even if he was "injured" he still has to report, but he didn't do anything. So basically we are paying him for not coming to Toronto and letting him play elsewhere.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> How come we didn't fine ZO for not reporting to Toronto? Even if he was "injured" he still has to report, but he didn't do anything. So basically we are paying him for not coming to Toronto and letting him play elsewhere.


What's the point? Babcock wanted to maintain a good relationship with Zo so that we could negotiate on good terms (with Zo and Miami).


----------

